
Show HN: Schwifty – make a Spotify playlist - component
https://github.com/moe-szyslak/Schwifty
======
truebosko
You should adjust the README so it explains what this does. Even a single
sentence would be nice.

~~~
component
Thank you for your feedback

Added a link to the _original_ tweet that inspired the app

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks, I didn't understand until I read the tweet. Very cool! Nice job.

------
component
Inspired by:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/errikkxa/status/84934921200542105...](https://mobile.twitter.com/errikkxa/status/849349212005421056)

PS: it's a weekend hack; I'll optimize it for mobile soon

~~~
component
It's now mobile ready

